# Need 60 ml syringe and needle for injecting meat.



## BC Buck (Jun 7, 2020)

_I prefer using a fine needle because get less injection back out needle hole. Though jt would be easy to replace but not able to find locally or on internet. Any suggestions thanks ._


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 7, 2020)

Do you have a farm and ranch store in town?  They will have a vet supplies section.

If you want to upgrade, check out SPITJACK products.   I have some the Squirt models for small jobs (these are bulletproof) and the full blown Magnum which has an adjustable trigger.  The needles are not small, but you just adjust the dose per pull.  Highly recommended.


----------



## BC Buck (Jun 7, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Do you have a farm and ranch store in town?  They will have a vet supplies section.
> 
> If you want to upgrade, check out SPITJACK products.   I have some the Squirt models for small jobs (these are bulletproof) and the full blown Magnum which has an adjustable trigger.  The needles are not small, but you just adjust the dose per pull.  Highly recommended.


Next time heading out of STL will check Rural king. That Spitjack is a Cadillac.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 7, 2020)

I use a Morton injection unit with both needle and broadcast injection from Butcher-Packer.com.





						Meat Brine Pump [MORTONPUMP] - $32.50 : Butcher & Packer, Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies
					

Butcher & Packer Meat Brine Pump [MORTONPUMP] - AKA Morton Brine Pump Nickle plated brass brine injecting pump comes complete with a spray needle and an artery needle for injecting. Will hold up to 4 oz. liquid. Great for brines and marinades.



					www.butcher-packer.com
				













__





						Fine Points of Curing Brine
					

One of the most common questions i get asked is "My curing brine is {ropy, smelly, thick, foamy, spoiled, etc. etc.}"  What causes this?  Is it the formula?  The stirring?  The lack of stirring?  Actually, it is one or more combinations of little...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

